# Fiorentina vicinissima ad Arthur Cabral.



## Z A Z A' (26 Gennaio 2022)

La Fiorentina sta già per dimenticare Dusan Vlahovic: secondo Alfred Pedullà è ormai fatta per Arthur Cabral del Basilea. Il brasiliano classe 98, autore quest'anno di 27 gol in 31 presenze in tutte le competizioni, costerà *15 milioni più 3 di bonus*.


----------



## diavolo (26 Gennaio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina sta già per dimenticare Dusan Vlahovic: secondo Alfred Pedullà è ormai fatta per Arthur Cabral del Basilea. Il brasiliano classe 98, autore quest'anno di 27 gol in 31 presenze in tutte le competizioni, costerà *15 milioni più 3 di bonus*.


Nei prossimi anni ci arriveranno davanti pure i lividi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Gennaio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina sta già per dimenticare Dusan Vlahovic: secondo Alfred Pedullà è ormai fatta per Arthur Cabral del Basilea. Il brasiliano classe 98, autore quest'anno di 27 gol in 31 presenze in tutte le competizioni, costerà *15 milioni più 3 di bonus*.


Non lo conosco, ma ricordo nelle ultime settimane che diversi utenti lo caldeggiavano come potenziale ottimo acquisto per il Milan. Preso a cifre accessibilissime, tra l'altro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

E' impossibile,hanno già acquistato Ikonè e Piatek in questa finestra di mercato,la "sostenibilità" non permetteva nessuna delle 2 operazioni....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina sta già per dimenticare Dusan Vlahovic: secondo Alfred Pedullà è ormai fatta per Arthur Cabral del Basilea. Il brasiliano classe 98, autore quest'anno di 27 gol in 31 presenze in tutte le competizioni, costerà *15 milioni più 3 di bonus*.


Cifre bassissime... Pensavo potesse costare di più... Attaccante brasiliano molto forte fisicamente, ma anche tecnicamente valido... Forte di testa, in acrobazia, gran tiro. Se va come penso, la Fiorentina ha fatto un colpaccio.


----------



## uolfetto (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ah quindi adesso la fiorentina con cabral al posto di vlahovic è piú forte e ci passa. Come logica non fa una piega. La juve poteva prendere cabral allora, ci è andata bene.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' impossibile,hanno già acquistato Ikonè e Piatek in questa finestra di mercato,la "sostenibilità" non permetteva nessuna delle 2 operazioni....


I nostri elemosinano i ristori, gli altri fanno compravendita. Forse sarebbe il caso che qualcuno spieghi a Maldini che i giocatori a zero non li devi perdere. Ma anche a Scaroni, Gazidis ed Elliott.


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2022)

mha... per me è un fiasco..


----------



## unbreakable (26 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cifre bassissime... Pensavo potesse costare di più... Attaccante brasiliano molto forte fisicamente, ma anche tecnicamente valido... Forte di testa, in acrobazia, gran tiro. Se va come penso, la Fiorentina ha fatto un colpaccio.


l'ho visto in europa league a me non dispiace per niente, poi il basilea è stata la squadra dove è esploso salah..quindi hanno già dei rapporti..
inoltre leggevo che degen (ex giocatore basilea ora propeiretario de club) ha già detto che non si faranno trovare scoperti se parte..quindi per me è già fatto tutto


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' impossibile,hanno già acquistato Ikonè e Piatek in questa finestra di mercato,la "sostenibilità" non permetteva nessuna delle 2 operazioni....


Si vabbè hanno appena messo a bilancio 75 milioni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Nei prossimi anni ci arriveranno davanti pure i lividi.


Il loro mercato é fantastico. Squadra con qualita é acquisti intelligenti. Basta pensare che poco hanno speso per Ikone.
Se rimpiazzano bene Vlahovic e migliorano un po a centrocampo possono arrivare tranquillamente in Champions nella prossima stagione.


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina sta già per dimenticare Dusan Vlahovic: secondo Alfred Pedullà è ormai fatta per Arthur Cabral del Basilea. Il brasiliano classe 98, autore quest'anno di 27 gol in 31 presenze in tutte le competizioni, costerà *15 milioni più 3 di bonus*.


Non so che tipo di impatto potrà avere in serie A, ma è una mossa intelligente in linea con quelle fatte in estate. La Fiorentina si sta costruendo benissimo. Complimenti per aver ben venduto un giocatore fuori progetto e aver investito una parte per un giocatore potenzialmente molto molto interessante.


----------



## bmb (26 Gennaio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina sta già per dimenticare Dusan Vlahovic: secondo Alfred Pedullà è ormai fatta per Arthur Cabral del Basilea. Il brasiliano classe 98, autore quest'anno di 27 gol in 31 presenze in tutte le competizioni, costerà *15 milioni più 3 di bonus*.


Gran colpo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ah quindi adesso la fiorentina con cabral al posto di vlahovic è piú forte e ci passa. Come logica non fa una piega. La juve poteva prendere cabral allora, ci è andata bene.


La logica è che se riesci a incassare 70-75 milioni dalla vendita di un giocatore anziché perderlo a zero, puoi anche acquistare qualcuno al suo posto. Noi non possiamo perdere giocatori a zero, questo andazzo deve finire in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non so che tipo di impatto potrà avere in serie A, ma è una mossa intelligente in linea con quelle fatte in estate. La Fiorentina si sta costruendo benissimo. Complimenti per aver ben venduto un giocatore fuori progetto e aver investito una parte per un giocatore potenzialmente molto molto interessante.


La sfera di cristallo non ce l'ha nessuno, uno può limitarsi a vedere le caratteristiche: è un giocatore giovane, molto forte fisicamente e anche tecnicamente, il colpo di testa lo ha, tiro da fuori pure, acrobazia pure, capacità di proteggere palla, dribbling. I difetti sono che non è velocissimo e il piede debole non un gran che. Però a 15 più 3 di bonus è una scommessa da fare... Cosa prendi con 18 milioni oggi? Costa così solo perché gioca in Svizzera, ma pure Salah giocava in Svizzera. Quindi mi chiedo perché non lo abbiamo preso noi? Colpa di Elliott? Si, anche, ma se avessi venduto i giocatori anziché mandarli via a zero non ti troveresti in questa situazione.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina sta già per dimenticare Dusan Vlahovic: secondo Alfred Pedullà è ormai fatta per Arthur Cabral del Basilea. Il brasiliano classe 98, autore quest'anno di 27 gol in 31 presenze in tutte le competizioni, costerà *15 milioni più 3 di bonus*.


Visto alcune volte col Basilea.
Bel centravanti, molto fisico, anche abbastanza veloce nonostante la stazza importante. Somiglia un po a Beto dell'Udinese.
Non è molto raffinato, anzi, gioca essenzialmente cercando il contatto fisico.
Farà bene in Italia secondo me. Non vale Vlahovic, chiaramente, ma non lo farà neanche troppo rimpiangere.
Secondo me la Fiorentina ha fatto una manovra intelligente, guadagnando tanto anche per reinvestire sul mercato.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La sfera di cristallo non ce l'ha nessuno, uno può limitarsi a vedere le caratteristiche: è un giocatore giovane, molto forte fisicamente e anche tecnicamente, il colpo di testa lo ha, tiro da fuori pure, acrobazia pure, capacità di proteggere palla, dribbling. I difetti sono che non è velocissimo e il piede debole non un gran che. Però a 15 più 3 di bonus è una scommessa da fare... Cosa prendi con 18 milioni oggi? Costa così solo perché gioca in Svizzera, ma pure Salah giocava in Svizzera. Quindi mi chiedo perché non lo abbiamo preso noi? Colpa di Elliott? Si, anche, ma se avessi venduto i giocatori anziché mandarli via a zero non ti troveresti in questa situazione.


Sinceramente non so se Cabral sia pronto per il Milan. Secondo me sarebbe stato un salto troppo grande e non ha la qualità per giocare da noi.

Per la Fiorentina è un ottimo acquisto invece.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2022)

Se diventerà forte, noi poi andremo a prendere l'erede: Cabron.


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La sfera di cristallo non ce l'ha nessuno, uno può limitarsi a vedere le caratteristiche: è un giocatore giovane, molto forte fisicamente e anche tecnicamente, il colpo di testa lo ha, tiro da fuori pure, acrobazia pure, capacità di proteggere palla, dribbling. I difetti sono che non è velocissimo e il piede debole non un gran che. Però a 15 più 3 di bonus è una scommessa da fare... Cosa prendi con 18 milioni oggi? Costa così solo perché gioca in Svizzera, ma pure Salah giocava in Svizzera. Quindi mi chiedo perché non lo abbiamo preso noi? Colpa di Elliott? Si, anche, ma se avessi venduto i giocatori anziché mandarli via a zero non ti troveresti in questa situazione.


Condivido.
Secondo me in alcuni casi si tratta prevalentemente di mancanza di coraggio e fiducia nel proprio scouting, e di gran paura di sbagliare.

Kessié era vendibilissimo questa estate, chi dice il contrario è in malafede; non lo han voluto cedere non perché credessero nel rinnovo, ma perché non volevano cambiare, avevano paura di non saperlo sostituire degnamente. Così facendo ci siam tenuti un problema (perché a livello mediatico la situazione pesa e perché ha offerto prestazioni indecorose, come quella con l'Atletico costataci la qualificazione) e perdiamo l'ennesima risorsa per fare mercato.

Hanno preferito darne 4 a Giroud e chi sa quanti per rinnovare Ibra perché non hanno il coraggio di scommettere sul talento in rampa di lancio. Sbagliano lo stesso ma dare il nome in pasto al tifoso ti mette più al riparo dalle critiche.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Nei prossimi anni ci arriveranno davanti pure i lividi.


Negli ultimi 2 campionati hanno preso 50 punti. Dai su.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Condivido.
> Secondo me in alcuni casi si tratta prevalentemente di mancanza di coraggio e fiducia nel proprio scouting, e di gran paura di sbagliare.
> 
> Kessié era vendibilissimo questa estate, chi dice il contrario è in malafede; non lo han voluto cedere non perché credessero nel rinnovo, ma perché non volevano cambiare, avevano paura di non saperlo sostituire degnamente. Così facendo ci siam tenuti un problema (perché a livello mediatico la situazione pesa e perché ha offerto prestazioni indecorose, come quella con l'Atletico costataci la qualificazione) e perdiamo l'ennesima risorsa per fare mercato.
> ...


Sì, penso anche io ci sia poco coraggio. Per me Moncada aveva fatto diversi nomi, non posso credere che uno come lui che conosce così bene il calcio francese non li abbia fatti: Mohamed Bayo, uscito qualche tempo fa, era sicuramente farina del suo sacco, come lo erano Faivre in estate, ma soprattutto Kouadio Konè, che avrebbe potuto benissimo sostituire Kessiè con un esborso contenuto. Però poi Faivre non lo abbiamo preso ripiegando su Messias (e ora ci si mangia i gomiti perchè il francese è cresciuto ulteriormente quest'anno) e al posto di Konè hanno preso Bakayoko. Va bene tutto, però se poi fai saltare un affare per due o tre milioni ti dai la zappa sui piedi da solo. 
Anche per Giroud valgono discorsi analoghi... questa estate Bayer Leverkusen e Wolfsburg hanno preso rispettivamente Lindstrom e Nmecha per 7 milioni l'uno... se non hai disponibilità elevata occorre rischiare di più colpi del genere.


----------



## ventu84090 (26 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì, penso anche io ci sia poco coraggio. Per me Moncada aveva fatto diversi nomi, non posso credere che uno come lui che conosce così bene il calcio francese non li abbia fatti: Mohamed Bayo, uscito qualche tempo fa, era sicuramente farina del suo sacco, come lo erano Faivre in estate, ma soprattutto Kouadio Konè, che avrebbe potuto benissimo sostituire Kessiè con un esborso contenuto. Però poi Faivre non lo abbiamo preso ripiegando su Messias (e ora ci si mangia i gomiti perchè il francese è cresciuto ulteriormente quest'anno) e al posto di Konè hanno preso Bakayoko. Va bene tutto, però se poi fai saltare un affare per due o tre milioni ti dai la zappa sui piedi da solo.
> Anche per Giroud valgono discorsi analoghi... questa estate Bayer Leverkusen e Wolfsburg hanno preso rispettivamente Lindstrom e Nmecha per 7 milioni l'uno... se non hai disponibilità elevata occorre rischiare di più colpi del genere.


Konè e Faivre per me sono già due rimpianti


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ah quindi adesso la fiorentina con cabral al posto di vlahovic è piú forte e ci passa. Come logica non fa una piega. La juve poteva prendere cabral allora, ci è andata bene.


Dai chiaramente ci stiamo riferendo al loro mercato dove il budget stanziato è 5 volte il nostro. Non fate finta di non capire.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il loro mercato é fantastico. Squadra con qualita é acquisti intelligenti. Basta pensare che poco hanno speso per Ikone.
> Se rimpiazzano bene Vlahovic e migliorano un po a centrocampo possono arrivare tranquillamente in Champions nella prossima stagione.


Pensa nella vita ci vuole fortuna.

Il no di Gattuso gli ha aperto un altro mondo.


----------



## uolfetto (26 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La logica è che se riesci a incassare 70-75 milioni dalla vendita di un giocatore anziché perderlo a zero, puoi anche acquistare qualcuno al suo posto. Noi non possiamo perdere giocatori a zero, questo andazzo deve finire in un modo o nell'altro.


Questo è vero, ma io dicevo un'altra cosa. Cioè se (come è vero) la juve ha fatto un super colpo con vlahovic allora la fiorentina si è indebolita nell'immediato. Tutto sulla carta ovviamente. Invece sembra che ci passino in coppia. Allora pure il basilea mo prende il sostituto di cabral e ci passano anche loro (sempre che non siano già davanti).


----------



## uolfetto (26 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dai chiaramente ci stiamo riferendo al loro mercato dove il budget stanziato è 5 volte il nostro. Non fate finta di non capire.


Fate chi? Mica sono il mago Otelma. Io dico che Vlahovic-Cabral nell'immediato è un indeboltimento per la Fiorentina, poi magari pescano un altro fenomeno. Poi no, per me la fiorentina è una di quelle squadre che ha un budget inferiore al nostro. Quelle superiori sono Juve e Inter. Poi magari hai ragione tu, vediamo i numeri. Fino adesso mi ricordo di no.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina sta già per dimenticare Dusan Vlahovic: secondo Alfred Pedullà è ormai fatta per Arthur Cabral del Basilea. Il brasiliano classe 98, autore quest'anno di 27 gol in 31 presenze in tutte le competizioni, costerà *15 milioni più 3 di bonus.*



Lo terranno in caldo per poi cederlo alla Juve.


----------

